# nitrous



## chase1 (Feb 9, 2007)

i own a extra 1.8 i want to build it for nitrous like serious nitrous 200 shot would be a lot of fun. now i know i need to build the motor and thats not a problem....but how much would i need to build the bottom end of this motor.....i dont know the strength of this motor any ideas????


----------



## Gregor (Jul 6, 2004)

200 is a big shot. Your engine could probably handle a 50, 75 or even a 100 hp shot on standard internals if it were set up right with some good aftermarket engine management.

To put it in perspective with intake exhaust and headers i was slightly below 100 hp, now im boosted and im putting down 200 hp and going for more and never had an issue. But i do have good aftermarket engine management which i think makes the difference.


----------



## nmE (Aug 16, 2006)

what engine management are you using greg?


----------



## Gregor (Jul 6, 2004)

microtech aftermarket ecu. Dont know if theyre used in the states but any decent aftermarket ecu should work with nitrous. A little expensive but well worth it to stop your engine blowing because your safc cant retard ignition timing under boost or cant control those huge injectors etc..


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

we don't have anything like that over here. not for the b15 anyway. if he wanted to use an aftermarket ecu programmed for nitrous, he'd have to get an ecu from a b14 se-r and a harness, get it programmed by jwt, and wire it in. and then he'd have to buy everything else to make it work. all he can really do is a piggyback, or a standalone, which would be a big waste of money


----------



## Gregor (Jul 6, 2004)

im talking about a stand alone ECU which is pretty much universal. The ECU in mine can be used for 4,6 or Rotarys.

If you want to run boost or nitrous it isnt a waste of money. Blowing your engine because you used a cheap piggyback to do something it wasnt designed for is a waste of money. And a well tuned ECU should get better power/smoother delivery under heavy load than an SAFC, emanage etc..


----------

